# My Five Hairs THANK Chickenista!



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

So... The other day, Chickenista suggested a couple little things to combat the INCREDIBLY HARD WATER we have here. 
And I finally assembled the ingredients. And washed my hair twice now...

Oh. 
My. 
Gawsh!

I am so happy after just two applications of your water softener suggestions!
And I have hopes that the stinging nettle may revive all five hairs... LOL! And maybe a couple of their cousins!

I don't know how to thank you enough! My hair feels so much softer and the auburn highlights that I haven't seen in five years are back, just getting the sediment off my poor five hairs has made a huge difference! They are fluffy and bright.... Oh! Wheeeeeee!

All five of them THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU so much!

You are the rock star of herbs! And things. 

 <3


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you share the link to the suggestions? I searched but I'm not finding them. Thanks.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yay!! 
Go little 5 hairs! Go little 5 hairs!

I am so very happy that you are happy and that your hairs look better.
And I bet that you feel better about life as well.
It is my pleasure. 

Though I am not sure why I got the celebratory pic of peppers...?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd like know also.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The OP's post said stinging nettle, but not the other thing to use - nor how. Vinegar rinse?

I, too, would like to know.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can you buy stinging nettles? We don't have any growing here. Who'd have thought I'd miss them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Wolf mom said:


> The OP's post said stinging nettle, but not the other thing to use - nor how. Vinegar rinse?
> 
> I, too, would like to know.


It is a way to remove the chemicals from the city water, and to soften the water a smidge. 



Merks said:


> I'd like know also.


 Coming right up!



chickenista said:


> Yay!!
> Go little 5 hairs! Go little 5 hairs!
> 
> I am so very happy that you are happy and that your hairs look better.
> ...



I'm not sure how the Peppers got in there... LOL! But they are festive-colored!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

It was from another website, and I'll have to grab that link...

But the OOOP had posted this...

======

"I make my water in a gallon water jug right before I get in the shower, I use warm water and add 1/32 of a teaspoon of vitamin c and 1/4 teaspoon of citric acid. I think the key to this is less is more, I didn't want a strongly acidic solution like the standard after-shampoo citric acid rinse (1/4 teaspoon to 2 cups of water). I just wanted enough to chelate the minerals and through trial and error found that 1/4 teaspoon was plenty. I was also worried that if it was too acidic, shampoo and conditioner wouldn't work correctly and that it would dry out my hair.

"I take the gallon jug into the shower and it's the only water that touches my hair. I just love it, my hair is much softer and uncoated, no more velcro ends. I get so much slip that I don't even need to condition it to untangle it. And my hair color is much brighter without the minerals discoloring it (I have calcium, magnesium and iron in my water). Oh, and it gets rid of the scalp gunk caused by hard water too! "


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

terri9630 said:


> Can you buy stinging nettles? We don't have any growing here. Who'd have thought I'd miss them?



Yes. I bought some from Amazon. $14 for a pound of it. 

It smells very green and weedy, and I am sure my PostMan had to do a double take on it! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Ah. Here is the original link that she shared with me.

http://archive.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=51184


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The chemistry sounds about right. Mixing it thoroughly would be important, and it MIGHT work better if made the night before.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...dness/525184-keeping-clean-how-much-soap.html

HEre is the original thread and how we got onto the subject of hard water and hair.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

I whipped it up as two gallons, in a bucket, and it lasted about a week. Two washes... I used screaming hot water, and used a little cloth bag to make Nettle Tea of it. I didn't mind shampooing with cold water... 

That said, the Nettle part had started smelling kinda funky, and I don't think I will keep it that long again. It had gotten musty. I'll make it fresh, let it steep, use it the next day, and pour out any remainder.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep.. with any natural product, make in small amounts only!
Though you could make a quart jar of it, then microwave to heat as needed or throw it back on the stove.
Any parts that aren't used should be refrigerator stored.

And you don't have to rinse the nettles out of your hair. If you are just using nettle tea, it can be left on.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

And here I thought the red peppers must have been what restored the auburn highlights!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm going to try this too! The texture of my hair has changed so much, it doesn't even feel like my hair any more, lol...and tangles, yeowch! It has always tangled, but not like this! Plus I'm getting buildup on my scalp that I really don't like, it's not as shiny, and I'm having a lot more fallout, argh.

My hair is down to my waist and has always been my pride, but I've been getting to the point where I'm about ready to whack it off at the rubberband around my ponytail...and if you knew how much I hate short hair you'd know how desperate that is, lol! 

I've never had hard water like this before and didn't make the connection at first. Then I found a few things that worked for a while, but none lasted, even when I tried alternating them. So I'm definitely going to give this a try.

Thanks Traci for posting this and thanks once again Chickenista for the solution! 

P.S. I've been thinking about using a rinse with some lemon juice and the liquid from some steeped marigold and chamomile to bring out my highlights more. Would it be okay to incorporate that into your solution, or maybe just the flower fluid since it already has citric acid...or should I not combine them at all? Thanks!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

For the ick on your scalp, I would try taking a biotin supplement.
I am guessing that it is kind of waxy, flaky gross?
Biotin can make that go away.
It is almost like cradle cap. Some folks just don't take up enough biotin from their food.
I take it in the winter.

And I would also suggest the brown sugar.
Amazing for hair that needs moisture without the weight of oil.
And longer hair gets drier because it isn't near the scalp.
Same for curly hair. It gets drier too.

And the nettles will help with the Fall shed.
It was the Fall shed that made me cut all of my long hair off 2 years ago.
I wasn't maintaining it like I should, not using the nettles etc..
and it just got so thin and gross that I had it ALL cut off.
All. 
Never gonna make that mistake again.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I'd describe it more as waxy and definitely gross, lol. It hasn't been a big problem yet but I wash my hair less in the winter and was afraid it might get to be a pain. I even tried a dandruff shampoo, but it didn't seem to make any difference. I'll try the biotin and brown sugar.

So what about the flowers for a lightener/brightener...are they okay?  I used to use them all the time when I was younger, but kind of forgot about them until just lately.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sure..
adding those flowers can lighten, brighten too.
I would set them to steep in a closed pint jar overnight at least, or even a bit longer.
And leave it on to sit for a while too.
Heck.. you could even just pour some on and not rinse it out until the next morning.
Yeah... nettles and chamomile overnight.

And definitely the biotin.
Not to be gross, but in the winter months it isn't only my scalp that gets the cradle cap stuff. I also get it on my forehead and the bridge of my nose a bit.
Biotin makes it all go away and my hair and nails look better too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2014)

chickenista said:


> Sure..
> adding those flowers can lighten, brighten too.
> I would set them to steep in a closed pint jar overnight at least, or even a bit longer.
> And leave it on to sit for a while too.
> ...



Is it due to a drier skin, lower humidity situation?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

No.. for me it is a biotin issue.
It goes hand in hand with thyroid issues and it is more prevalent in the winter due to not sweating as much.
I think it is a lack of circulation issue.
In the summer, with the heat, more blood rushes around to the head to try to cool the head etc..
When it is colder, not as much blood, so not as many nutrients get to the area.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ding, ding, ding, lol! I have thyroid issues too, so maybe that is the problem, or at least part of it. Definitely going to start taking the biotin! And I'll steep the chamomile and nettle too. Thanks so much!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

chickenista said:


> And definitely the biotin.
> Not to be gross, but in the winter months it isn't only my scalp that gets the cradle cap stuff. I also get it on my forehead and the bridge of my nose a bit.
> Biotin makes it all go away and my hair and nails look better too.


I'm glad biotin works for you, but it didn't for me. I took a biotin supplement faithfully for a year, hoping my nails would be stronger and my hair would grow thicker and healthier. But nope, nothing. I can live with thin, fine hair and weak nails, but I would have been thrilled if they were stronger.

I'm going to try your miracle rinse TraciInTX loves - AVC rinse did nothing for my hair, but I've never tried nettles. I use a shampoo bar to avoid all the chemicals in commercial shampoos, and our water isn't hard or minerall-y. I'd just love to have manageable, shiny, pretty hair without having to use lots of store-bought products.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Try the sugar first.
The nettles are more of just a growing thing.
It's the high mineral content that does it.
Eating and drinking them help as well.

But for softness, the sugar.
It is a humectant.
It draws moisture from the air.
Oils are nice, but they do weigh hair down a bit and only coat.
The sugar actually helps to moisturize the hair.

And I don't do a ACV rinse, but I occasionally use it before I wash.
It helps to get the build up off so that they soap can actually clean.
I always follow with a brown sugar 'rinse' though.

And, on occasion, I oil my hair before a shower.
Then do a light wash.
http://www.amazon.com/Shea-Moisture-Raw-Elixir-4/dp/B0038TVH34

So.. I bought this. (cheaper at the local CVS)
Only oils in it, no dimethicone or anything.
I love it.
The trick is to use a MICROSCOPIC amount.
I mean that.
1 drop. One. Uno. IS all it takes for my hair.
DS (thank you puberty) now has corkscrew curly hair.
It takes more for him.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just tried the brown sugar rinse, and the jury is still out - my hair is air drying as I type this. I didn't notice a difference when I brushed it, so we'll see. Hoping!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

I have some Chagrin Valley Soap and Salve shampoo bars, the all natural and basic cleaners. They have one called Butter Conditioning, which is what I have used with the New Water I am using.

Before, my hair was a velcro'd tangled mess... These last couple times, it has only been slightly tangled. The water made the difference.

I will be painting the next day or maybe two, so I will have to wash the paint outta my hair soon... Ready for Round Three of the wonderful concoction!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I appreciate this thread, thanks.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So... this has gotten me to thinking..
Should I offer the concoction(s) that I use?

For instance.. an oil that is excellent for both skin and hair.
I have very, very, very, very thin skin. It is translucent and not at all sexy.
You can see through me. 
And it gets dry and has some nutrient issues and some collagen issues etc.
I am letting my hair go to white, but I am NOT letting my face go to wrinkles and red veins on my cheeks.
I use a mix of oils on my face to keep it supple and wrinkle free.
Things like borage oils, primrose oil and yarrow etc..
Just a tiny dab will do ya.
And for my hair I like my nettle oil and argan oil.
Good stuff for full shiny hair.

I have these things.
They live in jars on my bathroom sink edge (I am in constant fear that I will drop one.. I need plastic or something)
Should I share??
Anyone interested?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes please share.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Please, Please, Please share.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So..like you guys would want to purchase it?

I have this problem.
I can never, ever find exactly what I want.
Knitting patterns? no.
Hair and skin care? no.
Insect repellent? no.
Salves for healing and pain? no.

So I always just make my own stuff so that I can be happy.
Does that make me nuts..or too picky?
The knitting patterns really make me question myself. I have never followed a pattern..ever. I always sketch out my own on a piece of paper.

I think I can tweak it so that I can make it a universal oil that is for face, hair and nails (my nails are thin and dry too)
I will need to quick harvest the very last out of the herb beds if I am to make more.
I need yarrow and nettles..
and a way to bottle it... hmmmm..?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

How about having us send some plastic bottles to you? Like the travel size stuff from one of the dollar stores?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am trying to think about which lids I want.. and what size.
I would love to have eyedroppers or the serum tops, but that is just too much $$.
I may go with just the flip tops.
It is oils so dribbles might be an issue.
I'll have to do some tests and look at the options..
but not until Saturday.
Logging 12 hours days the next 2 days. Yay. Not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

I have little bottles that my Vaping juice comes in... They are plastic, and have a dropper top, and are made to seal oils. 

I reuse mine, but they can be bought cheaply.

This one has gun/sewing machine oil in it. Battery for size reference... AA battery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Better picture, not as much angle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

I can also get smaller ones.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ha.. funny you should post that pic.
I had been looking at those and thinking they would be perfect..


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh, I love those little bottles! Well, the bigger ones. The teeny one are more kinda useless. LOL!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd definitely be interested Chickenista. Still love your Liquid Swat! If it's even half as good as that, it's a winner!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok.. I decided to be cheap and just use 1 oz spray bottles like the Liquid Swat comes in as this is a new product.
I re-ordered the oils that I use and when they come I will grab the very last harvest from the herb gardens for this one thing. 
It will be a limited run because of the lateness of the season.
Cross your fingers and wish me luck..

And I invite you to 'like' my business facebook page..
That way we don't always have to clog up S&EP with our girly chat.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hennery/206392669373037

ALTHOUGH!! this oil will be great for men as well.
You know that your skin gets just as miserable in the winter as ours does.
Your hands get raw from chopping wood etc..
DH uses this and the dregs from my salves on the cracked skin around his nails in the winter time. He goes out to water the barn and his hands get wet and cold, then he comes in and sticks his hands into the woodstove and the skin gets hot and dry and cracks.
I know I can tell a difference in my face if I am the one feeding the fire during the day. Big time!
And it will be good for beard maintenance too.
My sweet Baboo has a thick, though trimmed, beard.
Yep.. it gets dry and a bit flaky.
And he works a little oil through it before a shower. Nice. Soft. Yeah.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And you know what else works just as good as my Liquid Swat??
My Achey Bones salve.
Really. It does.
I don't offer stuff that doesn't really do what I want it to.
It's up on the barter board if anyone is interested..


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I did the 1/2 brown sugar, 1/2 conditioner. Worked well. Helped scalp. Only thing I can of is, I made enough for a couple days. Brown sugar had melted by the tine I used second time. Wonder if it hadn't melted, would better job on scalp be done?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I always mix my sugar with water and pour it over my head.
When I am using it as a scrub (unmelted) on my face I will go into the front edge of my hairline.
But you could definitely use it as a scalp scrub.
I haven't because I was worried about tearing out some hairs.
May be an unfounded fear.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok... here is the introductory post about NURTURE.
http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/2014/11/on-nuture.html

It isn't bottled up yet, but soon.
I will mention it here and put it on the barter board, but there isn't a whole lot of it.
I can do more in the spring when the nettles come back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

UPDATE: It has been about a month, and I must admit that the softened water has been a HUGE benefit! 

I have consistently been using the Stinging Nettles, and my hair grows so slow that it may be a while before I see a whole lotta evidence... 

But my hair feels fuller! Softer. Has a brighter color, with my reddish highlights reappearing a bit. And with more loft. 

I am a convinced scalp! And my five hairs, which may now be seven hairs... Still THANK Chickenista!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Count me in! I definitely want some Nurture. 

I didn't start on the hair routine right away after posting the last time, but even in just the short time I've been using it I can tell a slight difference. I have more than seven hairs, lol, but they all thank you too!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Plz Add me to list for Nuture.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Alright!
The entry isn't complete or fancy like the others, but it has what is needed for the moment.

Drum roll, please! :drum:

http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/p/skin-care.html

Here is where it resides.
The famed and fabled NURTURE!
A blend of oils and herbs for skin and hair.

I have been using this batch for a week and WOW!
My skin is awesome.
It's downright dewy and fresh.
And it's not an oily oil.
It absorbs right in and can be used easily under powder in just a few minutes!

This may be better than Liquid Swat.
Naaah. But close.

I hope you ladies love it
and don't forget to rub some into your man's beard so it will be as soft as Santa's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Submitted my order!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I see that! 
I will mail it off to you on Fri.
Gotta go to bed so I can't do it tonight.
Remember when you were little and you couldn't wait to grow up so you could stay up as late as you wanted? 
Yeah, right.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thank you for the 'heads up', I found I had left some 'Achey Bones' salve in my cart too.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I just placed an order too! I also ordered some of your cinnamon tooth powder. I just HATE anything mint, lol! No hurry on shipping, whenever you get to it. If it's even half as good as the Liquid Swat, it's worth waiting for!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

chickenista said:


> I see that!
> I will mail it off to you on Fri.
> Gotta go to bed so I can't do it tonight.
> Remember when you were little and you couldn't wait to grow up so you could stay up as late as you wanted?
> Yeah, right.



I daily apologize for every nap I ever fought! LOL! 

No rush on mailing. I am the Queen of delay, so don't fret my box!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

All of the bottles are snugged up in their boxes and ready to go out in the AM.
Yay!!
Keep an eye out and if you like them.. scream it to the highest climes!
Tell absolutely everyone that you know!
Please.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

And my box arrived today!

DH was on a rant, so I'll open it tomorrow. :eyeroll: I just set it on my night table for tonight.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't decide whether or not to click the 'like' button on that one...
But it will give you a little something to open from me on Christmas morning!


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I just "liked" your Facebook page, and ordered the Nurture - love its ingredients!
Judith


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll get it out to you and the other recent orders very soon.
And thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

I put a little in my seven hairs, and it felt nice... But I really have liked it on my face. 
I don't feel like Jerky Woman now!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I love it the most on my face.
I put it on while my face is still damp and it just soaks in.
It truly takes just one little squirt.
Talk to me in a week... you'll be amazed!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I got mine and used it for the first time this morning. It feels wonderful and did take just a tiny bit for my face and my hands (I tend to have really dry hands because I wash them a lot, lol). I can hardly wait to see results! Thanks Chickenista. 

P.S. Nothing weird in my box, lol, just the Nurture.


----------

